# [SOLVED] CD/DVD Drive in Laptop not working



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi All...

I have an Acer 5633 WLMi and just recently the CD/DVD Drive in my laptop has stopped working.

If I go into the Device Manager, it has an exclamation mark by it and gives the following error:

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)"

I've "uninstalled" the drive, and re-installed, but it does so with errors.

It's a Slimtype DVDRW SSM-8515S

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Amnesia


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive in Laptop not working*

Hi, :wave:

When did this start happening? If it is a recent issue , then I would perform a system restore to a couple days before this became an issue. The steps for using the System Restore are detailed here.


----------



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive in Laptop not working*

Thanks for the link, that has resolved the problem


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive in Laptop not working*

Good to hear. :smile:


----------

